# Sterilizing for Ich



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a bad case of Ich in one of my tanks. How do I sterilize my equipment, buckets, etc to prevent spread to other tanks? Can the organism survive out of water? If things dry completely does the disease die? Will the API Ich medicine kill my shrimp?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

To completely nuke a tank I've used a 10% bleach solution. Make sure you use cheap straight bleach without additives. I've just let it soak for like half an hour and then drain and rinse well to remove the chlorine. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to always have my stuff in methane blue I believe


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

As long as your meds aren't copper based your shrimp should be fine. I let my stuff dry out thoroughly, no host means parasite dies.


----------

